# SOTM - June - 2022 - Matching Set



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

SOTM - June 2022 - Make a Matching Set

For June we are going with a Matching Set. Do you have a favorite knife or weapon? 
Make a slingshot not only to match your weapon, but to be presented with your knife or weapon as a Matched set. 

You can do whatever you want including making your own weapon to match your slingshot, but the minimum requirement is for you to make your slingshot match the other piece that you are entering with it.

The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, June 30th 2022

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum. 

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...

*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this June 2022 SOTM thread. 
*Any other threads started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (May 30, 2022) are not eligible.

🌞 This is the first time that we've had a dedicated "Matched Set SOTM" 
*___So start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmmmm,interesting


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think the concept is that a matching set is presented. The object the frame was to be based on was discussed at length, Think the general idea is it could be an edc item or something you regularly carry when out and about.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, neat idea! This should be fun!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

ok i got started on one today,cause i thought we were already in june,duh,and i almost forgot to validate start time,this is going to be an "when theres a free minute" project,as there is a lot going on this month,sheesh,if i started too soon or anything,just let me know i will start something else.
Thanks


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

also the "matching" tool,lol





















please pardon the naked feet


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks like a fun start Steve 🤠


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks,guess im in for this month


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

ok,looks like this ones out,after tempering,i found this while cleaning it up,Dang!















all the way thru,,,,,,,,but have no fear,i have a piece of 1075 that will work,,,,,,,


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, that's dissapointing, file steel is brittle and unpredictable😢😢


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Had I known I would held off 😉 not entry day late and a dollar short


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

This is going to be awesome! Great idea Reed and great work in progress Brotha Skarrd!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

This is going to be very interesting!! I am thinking 😊😊


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Portboy said:


> Had I known I would held off 😉 not entry day late and a dollar short
> View attachment 370378


This is a perfect example of what this month is all about. Awesome example Jason!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Wow, that's dissapointing, file steel is brittle and unpredictable😢😢


that and i dont think i had my oil up to right temp,,,,,dang,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

so far,so,,,,,,,








and 2nd go round,apparently not 1075,mystery steel[?] harder than chinese arithmatic tho,hardened and tempered without a crack,lol see what happens next.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

@skarrd do you think you could make a video about your process of making a kiredashe knife?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not sure about a video,but i can give it a try i guess,lol
they are actually a very simple blade,why i like them,they can be as plain or fancy as you want to go ,like a PFS,but they are just a perfect tool for what they do,give me a couple days,still trying to get the woman to video me shooting for another page.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

continuation 






















and the blade




























the spalting didnt go as deep as i had hoped,but,onward thru the fog....


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol

















































one of the "prettiest" Scorched Earth blades i have ever made,Thanks for looking


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol
> View attachment 370685
> View attachment 370686
> View attachment 370687
> ...


That’s a nice set bro ! You out done yourself this round 😉


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol
> one of the "prettiest" Scorched Earth blades i have ever made,Thanks for looking


Wow! That's a beautiful set Skarrd 🤠 🍻  🤩
You're coming out smokin hot & setting that bar way up in the sky!
Excellent job!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> That’s a nice set bro ! You out done yourself this round 😉


Thanks


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful set Skarrd 🤠 🍻  🤩
> You're coming out smokin hot & setting that bar way up in the sky!
> Excellent job!


Thank You


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow! Very nice😁😁


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

skarrd said:


> And the finish,lol. may be a while before i shoot them as i will be returning to work tomorroh,so much for retirement,everything has quadrupled except my check,lol
> View attachment 370685
> View attachment 370686
> View attachment 370687
> ...


Dang brother, you came out swingin!
Beautiful set!
Looks like I’ll be working again also.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ohhh yeah brotha Skarrd! Stunning pair bro! A big one..two!!! Just in time for a perfect EDC at work. I know what you will be doin during break time!!! Happy sling'n brotha 🤙👊


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is my first part of entry #1. I made this blade awhile ago, 712 layers Damascus steel, 1084, and some
other steel I don't remember, this will take some time. So far I ground this to 400 grit, and put fireplace cement on the back to differential hardening, it take s about 3 days to dry, then tempering, etching with aqua regia acid, got a guard, and handle. The slingshot will be based on how this turns out. I am thinking of bloodwood😊😊 I do have a blacksmith shop!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! I was always wondering how damascus steel was made. Looking forward to the pair!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first part of entry #1. I made this blade awhile ago, 712 layers Damascus steel, 1084, and some
> other steel I don't remember, this will take some time. So far I ground this to 400 grit, and put fireplace cement on the back to differential hardening, it take s about 3 days to dry, then tempering, etching with aqua regia acid, got a guard, and handle. The slingshot will be based on how this turns out. I am thinking of bloodwood😊😊 I do have a blacksmith shop!


Raising the bar a bit are you Cass? Making your own Damascus Steel... lol. That's an ausom start my friend   🤠 🤩 🤩 🍻 🤠


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Raising the bar a bit are you Cass? Making your own Damascus Steel... lol. That's an ausom start my friend   🤠 🤩 🤩 🍻 🤠


Hi, I know, but I love the making, I have many knives I have made that I thought about, but I have to try!!😁😁 some different


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Wow! Very nice😁😁


Thanks Cass,


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> Dang brother, you came out swingin!
> Beautiful set!
> Looks like I’ll be working again also.


Thanks brother,working again after 3 years of not sucks,ah well,


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Covert5 said:


> Ohhh yeah brotha Skarrd! Stunning pair bro! A big one..two!!! Just in time for a perfect EDC at work. I know what you will be doin during break time!!! Happy sling'n brotha 🤙👊


Thanks brother,yep and during to,be outdoors for awhile longer


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first part of entry #1. I made this blade awhile ago, 712 layers Damascus steel, 1084, and some
> other steel I don't remember, this will take some time. So far I ground this to 400 grit, and put fireplace cement on the back to differential hardening, it take s about 3 days to dry, then tempering, etching with aqua regia acid, got a guard, and handle. The slingshot will be based on how this turns out. I am thinking of bloodwood😊😊 I do have a blacksmith shop!
> View attachment 370827
> View attachment 370828
> ...


Oh Man thats gonna be nice


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well things are not going my way but see what happens. At the worst case scenario you all get a giggle 🤭. Ya just never know until you bust into the fork what’s waiting for you 😡😡😡😳😳😳


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh I bet you’ll do fine. Good looking hatchet there too.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Started this one today for my entry this month. Still lots of work but it's a start!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I started yesterday and then restarted this morning when my wife said I could use her old cutting board as material.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi again, here is the progress on #1. So far harden and tempering, I put an edge in it, dam it's sharp. Next is to make a guard, then etch then the handle. I need sunlight for a good deep etch, it's been too cloudy.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Little more progress 👍.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I napped after clamping with epoxy.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just about there! Added some band grooves this morning 👍👍🌶


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Okay last one I promise, sorry everyone! Finished it up and it's ready to shoot! Possible shoot video with it later today


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

That turned out great!!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Cass said:


> That turned out great!!


Thank you! Its a great little shooter.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The Slingshot and knife look great  🍻 🤩 🍻  
But those granny knotts holding those beautiful bands on are facing in opposite directions 🤠🍻🤠


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Okay last one I promise, sorry everyone! Finished it up and it's ready to shoot! Possible shoot video with it later today
> View attachment 370981


That definitely turned out nicely man! Looks like a nimble little shooter too.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> The Slingshot and knife look great  🍻 🤩 🍻
> But those granny knotts holding those beautiful bands on are facing in opposite directions 🤠🍻🤠


Ehh lol one could be on the front and the other on the back, it all shoots the same to me! But thank you!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> That definitely turned out nicely man! Looks like a nimble little shooter too.


Thanks man I really like it and it locks right in and disappears in the pocket.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Thanks man I really like it and it locks right in and disappears in the pocket.


I wouldn’t mind if it disappeared into MY pocket 🤪


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I wouldn’t mind if it disappeared into MY pocket 🤪


Not this one haha but I'd be happy to make you one!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow beautiful set J? Turned out really nice.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow beautiful set J? Turned out really nice.


Thanks Joe! It almost ended bad right at the beginning lol but turned out way better than I thought!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I started yesterday and then restarted this morning when my wife said I could use her old cutting board as material.
> 
> View attachment 370947
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be interesting looking


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Little more progress 👍.
> View attachment 370960


oh yeah thats gonna be a Classic


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Classic like a 63 impala


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Classic like a 63 impala
> View attachment 371027


Haha thanks! I love how you have a car to match as well 🤣👍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Okay last one I promise, sorry everyone! Finished it up and it's ready to shoot! Possible shoot video with it later today
> View attachment 370981


Hey turned out awesome man nice little set ya got going there 😁


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well this not going my way the wood is just full worms 🐛 still alive after 2 years eating all my heart 💜 wood . I am not happy camper but this what I saved not much limits to what I can do . So wood had bad grain a braking spot so be safe it got stuck to g10 . Got a lot of stuff to deal with making hole centre and pins and grooves all that jive haha fun fun fun 🤩. But my black walnut hash pipe is rocking haha . This is a Sunday set relax and shoot chill out . Here’s some pics guys hope you like my take on a set 100% Canadian made 😁 cheers boys waiting on stuff from Amazon to go forward


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

thats gonna look Good


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Few minutes on it tonight pins set and flattened.hole fixed and grooves started . This the longest board cut build history of the forum 🤦‍♂️


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

cant wait to see the finish,what are ya going with?


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> cant wait to see the finish,what are ya going with?


Think I have enough tru oil to do it or I have jump on Harley head to Barrie get some more . It’s going start getting character soon the g10 is black and blue . So it start getting a pattern well I hope haha


----------



## Matt212 (7 mo ago)

Nice pipe. 😊


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice save PB.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Few minutes on it tonight pins set and flattened.hole fixed and grooves started . This the longest board cut build history of the forum 🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 371156
> 
> View attachment 371155
> ...


But what about the pipe? 💨


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> But what about the pipe? 💨


Think it’s done as far as working it 👍 just needs couple bowls ran through it break it in haha 😵 but I don’t needed be all pie eyed doing the finishing touches to frame I had enough problems already with this thing


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice save PB.


Thanks Joe was not sure I could get that hole back in line . But it’s not bad now 🫣


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Matt212 said:


> Nice pipe. 😊


thanks fella 👍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Little more time into this frame 😉 starting look little something.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Little more time into this frame 😉 starting look little something.
> View attachment 371291
> 
> View attachment 371292
> ...


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice!!!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Cass said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks how you making out with yours . You got a big build going on looking forward seeing how it turns out


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Well here it is! Picture heavy, so I may do more than one post. This was fun, I haven't made a knife in two years, it was too hot out too forge, but I have a box of blank knives I make when it's cool, to be finished whenever. Made the handles for both from bloodwood burl, beautiful wood, but very toxic. Both guards are nickel silver, I had a terrible time getting them even on the slingshot. I am going to hand it up tomorrow, it shouldn't be raining. Hope you like it as much as I do. The knife is extremely sharp, as it is differentially tempered, as Japanese swords, it may show as a darker hamon






































































on in the pics, but in person it is prominent.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

More pics. My pic for a slingshot is a modified tiny turtle, slightly smaller, I like the way it fits in my hand!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Whoops, I don't know how this got done twice. Sorry


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> More pics. My pic for a slingshot is a modified tiny turtle, slightly smaller, I like the way it fits in my hand!
> View attachment 371315
> View attachment 371316
> View attachment 371317
> ...


To describe it them in one word....._Comfort._


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Dang that is awesome bro 😎 wow ! Holy cow I am a loss of words 😀 that’s one coolest sets I have ever seen bud great work


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Dang that is awesome bro 😎 wow ! Holy cow I am a loss of words 😀 that’s one coolest sets I have ever seen bud great work


Thanks!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> To describe it them in one word....._Comfort._


Thanks!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Thanks!


My hats off to you sir. Those are two of the things that I love most in life and they look like they would work as intended and again.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I still have to make a sheath, I am taking care of my dad this week, so when I get home I will start it.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> My hats off to you sir. Those are two of the things that I love most in life and they look like they would work as intended and again.


Thanks, a love them both also, plus a banjo!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Holy moly Cass! That's a gorgeous pair right there! Two dime pieces! Awesome demascus blade!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Thanks, a love them both also, plus a banjo!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SHAZAAM!!!! Cass, that's out of this world!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Little more time into this frame 😉 starting look little something.
> 
> View attachment 371292
> 
> View attachment 371290





Cass said:


> More pics. My pic for a slingshot is a modified tiny turtle, slightly smaller, I like the way it fits in my hand!
> View attachment 371323
> View attachment 371325


That's coming along really nice Jason  🍻 🍻

Cass, that's a stunning set 🍻🤩🤠

All of you guys are really rock'in out this month!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Well here it is! Picture heavy, so I may do more than one post. This was fun, I haven't made a knife in two years, it was too hot out too forge, but I have a box of blank knives I make when it's cool, to be finished whenever. Made the handles for both from bloodwood burl, beautiful wood, but very toxic. Both guards are nickel silver, I had a terrible time getting them even on the slingshot. I am going to hand it up tomorrow, it shouldn't be raining. Hope you like it as much as I do. The knife is extremely sharp, as it is differentially tempered, as Japanese swords, it may show as a darker hamon
> View attachment 371305
> View attachment 371306
> View attachment 371307
> ...


gonna have to borrow one of Slide easy's bloodhounds! That is extrenely beautiful work on the damascus as well as the blade/knife


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> More pics. My pic for a slingshot is a modified tiny turtle, slightly smaller, I like the way it fits in my hand!
> View attachment 371315
> View attachment 371316
> View attachment 371317
> ...


Wow,i am just speechless WoW!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> Little more time into this frame 😉 starting look little something.
> View attachment 371291
> 
> View attachment 371292
> ...


Looks awesome,but the wood is stunning,Awesome job


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Classic like a 63 impala
> View attachment 371027


Beautiful classic, kinda like this one we ran across last weekend at a car show. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Little more time into this frame  starting look little something.
> View attachment 371291
> 
> View attachment 371292
> ...


It’s always amazing to me how a little edge rounding and sanding makes a frame come alive……looks great Jason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cass said:


> More pics. My pic for a slingshot is a modified tiny turtle, slightly smaller, I like the way it fits in my hand!
> View attachment 371315
> View attachment 371316
> View attachment 371317
> ...


Royal flush right there Harris …… is that what’s called jelly roll Damascus ? GORGEOUS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Royal flush right there Harris …… is that what’s called jelly roll Damascus ? GORGEOUS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks Darrel!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful classic, kinda like this one we ran across last weekend at a car show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1955-man Alive


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is my entry. I had a few spare hours this afternoon so I decided to knock out a simple build. Board cut Meatbro from 3/8" pvc. I made this to complement my Kershaw Strobe, which I made PCV scales for a while back. Also goes quite well with my wallet/keys.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

MIsling said:


> Here is my entry. I had a few spare hours this afternoon so I decided to knock out a simple build. Board cut Meatbro from 3/8" pvc. I made this to complement my Kershaw Strobe, which I made PCV scales for a while back. Also goes quite well with my wallet/keys.
> View attachment 371599


That's a beautiful set 🤠 🍻🌵


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep that is a nice set 👍🏻 Meatbro a cool design nice work


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Voting will be pretty hard this month, keep up the awesome work!!!👍😎


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Holy smokes guys those are amazing 🤩


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, looks like corian! Very smooth.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Reed Lukens said:


> That's a beautiful set 🤠 🍻🌵


Thanks Reed!


Portboy said:


> Yep that is a nice set 👍🏻 Meatbro a cool design nice work


Thanks PB, I really like the Meatbro, has a classis look and shoots really well.


skarrd said:


> Very Nice


Thanks Skarrd!


Cass said:


> Wow, looks like corian! Very smooth.


Thank you! I really like the look/feel of PVC wet sanded to ~400 grit like this. Looks great visually and is still slightly grippy. The downside is with it being soft and white it scratches and gets dirty pretty easily.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MIsling said:


> Here is my entry. I had a few spare hours this afternoon so I decided to knock out a simple build. Board cut Meatbro from 3/8" pvc. I made this to complement my Kershaw Strobe, which I made PCV scales for a while back. Also goes quite well with my wallet/keys.
> View attachment 371594
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a great looking setup. I could be mistaken but I don’t think we’ve seen you in a while. Welcome back. 🙂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MIsling said:


> Here is my entry. I had a few spare hours this afternoon so I decided to knock out a simple build. Board cut Meatbro from 3/8" pvc. I made this to complement my Kershaw Strobe, which I made PCV scales for a while back. Also goes quite well with my wallet/keys.
> View attachment 371594
> 
> 
> ...


That pair looks great Ethan, love the knife ( that’s a given ) and the sling came out very nice, love the Paracord wrap job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well this thing is done finally 🙃 never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special 😉


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Well this thing is done finally  never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special
> View attachment 371709
> 
> View attachment 371714
> ...


Turned out great Jason, love the wood / blue combo….but you can have the green 🪴 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Turned out great Jason, love the wood / blue combo….but you can have the green 🪴 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I bin saving the blue black g10 not much left of it but went well with the walnut. I figured most guys doing knife and a frame though I change it up 🤷‍♂️ Thanks Darrell


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, that's nice, but I thought the set included a knife of some sort, no complaints, if that is your EDC!!😊😊


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Well this thing is done finally 🙃 never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special 😉
> View attachment 371709
> 
> View attachment 371714
> ...


Yea, that slingshot & pipe looks great Jason 🤠 🍻  
Those brown buds though... that must have been tough 🤣🍻🤠


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Cass said:


> Wow, that's nice, but I thought the set included a knife of some sort, no complaints, if that is your EDC!!😊😊


I had the Jade knife but I did it to early but I do have saw and a knife in bag . Haha most my shooting lately done before work so no pipe . Get this one we had a kid tell the supervisor he allowed because he has a doctors note haha to be 20 again 😂


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Well this thing is done finally 🙃 never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special 😉
> View attachment 371709
> 
> View attachment 371714
> ...


_Great__ Day in The Morning __!!!_


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Yea, that slingshot & pipe looks great Jason 🤠 🍻
> Those brown buds though... that must have been tough 🤣🍻🤠


Thanks Reed 😎 that’s last years od don’t let the look fool ya 😉 Reeferman kush


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> That’s a great looking setup. I could be mistaken but I don’t think we’ve seen you in a while. Welcome back. 🙂


Thanks! Yeah, I haven't posted much for a while. Never really left, I just haven't been super active.



SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That pair looks great Ethan, love the knife ( that’s a given ) and the sling came out very nice, love the Paracord wrap job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks Darrell! I'm not usually a huge fan of wraps, but I am really happy with how this one came out.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Portboy said:


> Well this thing is done finally 🙃 never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special


Nice one PB! I really like the walnut/blue g10 combo.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

MIsling said:


> Nice one PB! I really like the walnut/blue g10 combo.


Thanks Misling 👍🏻


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice Jason. I love that aroma and the deep green color. Good job on that one. Beautiful.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Very nice Jason. I love that aroma and the deep green color. Good job on that one. Beautiful.


Thanks Joe 👍🏻 Haha thought your going start singing old school cypress there 😉


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Well this thing is done finally 🙃 never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special 😉
> View attachment 371709
> 
> View attachment 371714
> ...


Don’t know how I missed yours Jason! 😂. Hard to keep up with this thread. Yeah that blue g10 is dang nice dude. Great build.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Don’t know how I missed yours Jason! 😂. Hard to keep up with this thread. Yeah that blue g10 is dang nice dude. Great build.


Thanks Ryan man it’s sad not much left of the blue g10 maybe a small frame or scales


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Thanks Ryan man it’s sad not much left of the blue g10 maybe a small frame or scales


You’ll have to whip up something creative with it then as a fond farewell!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Well this thing is done finally 🙃 never had so many things not work out making a board cut frame . Here’s my Sunday afternoon special 😉
> View attachment 371709
> 
> View attachment 371714
> ...


That blue g10 looks great! Nice work Jason 👍


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Cass said:


> Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1.
> View attachment 371829
> View attachment 371830
> View attachment 371831
> ...


Super fancy set you have there! Very beautiful work! 🤌


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Super fancy set you have there! Very beautiful work! 🤌


Hi, thanks!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1.
> View attachment 371829
> View attachment 371830
> View attachment 371831
> ...


That is an incredible set Cass 🤩 🍻


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> That is an incredible set Cass 🤩 🍻


Thanks, this has been extremely fun!! I am glad to make a knife again, the slingshot shoots fantastic! This weekend I finally hit some beer caps I glued on stocks at 33 feet!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sweet Cass !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1.
> View attachment 371829
> View attachment 371830
> View attachment 371831
> ...


Dang!!! Winner,winner,Ostritch leg dinner,lol. seriously though that is some Fantastic craftmanship,and materials


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Dang!!! Winner,winner,Ostritch leg dinner,lol. seriously though that is some Fantastic craftmanship,and materials


Yep hands down awesome


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

View attachment 371880

View attachment 371882

View attachment 371884

View attachment 371879

View attachment 371885

View attachment 371883

View attachment 371886

View attachment 371881


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Q


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Ok got a set now 😉
> View attachment 371890
> 
> View attachment 371892
> ...


So this is you 2nd entry? 
I'm confused now... lol

There's nothing wrong with the pipe entry. These look great also  🍻🤩


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> So this is you 2nd entry?
> I'm confused now... lol
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the pipe entry. These look great also  🍻🤩


Haha I am bored killing time and I needed a family of frames lol . Man don’t leave me alone I make a army of frames 🤟🏻


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

W


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

MIsling, awesome pair of pearly whites!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Portboy, awesome combo! I love the way you changed it up! The pipe and frame is a great combo! Great work!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow Cass! Those upgrades to your pair sent it over the top! Beautiful craftsmanship with everything! Amazing!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Covert5 said:


> Wow Cass! Those upgrades to your pair sent it over the top! Beautiful craftsmanship with everything! Amazing!


Thanks! I don't know what to do next!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Cass said:


> Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1.
> View attachment 371829
> View attachment 371830
> View attachment 371831
> ...


I’m too lazy to go snag a bloodhound pic but that is an absolutely killer set!! I didn’t know ostrich skin could actually be turned into something that looked good! Usually it just looks like a scrotum. That set however is something that looks like it would belong to a character out of a fantasy novel. Yep, just fell in love.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Covert5 said:


> Portboy, awesome combo! I love the way you changed it up! The pipe and frame is a great combo! Great work!


Thanks C5 it was a pipe or a hobo hand reel 👍🏻


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I’m too lazy to go snag a bloodhound pic but that is an absolutely killer set!! I didn’t know ostrich skin could actually be turned into something that looked good! Usually it just looks like a scrotum. That set however is something that looks like it would belong to a character out of a fantasy novel. Yep, just fell in love.


He smashed it out the park it’s awesome set 😍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I’m too lazy to go snag a bloodhound pic but that is an absolutely killer set!! I didn’t know ostrich skin could actually be turned into something that looked good! Usually it just looks like a scrotum. That set however is something that looks like it would belong to a character out of a fantasy novel. Yep, just fell in love.


Those ostriches make good jerkey too! 😁


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I’m too lazy to go snag a bloodhound pic but that is an absolutely killer set!! I didn’t know ostrich skin could actually be turned into something that looked good! Usually it just looks like a scrotum. That set however is something that looks like it would belong to a character out of a fantasy novel. Yep, just fell in love.


Thanks! I do like ostrich, I got a bunch of skins in bulk, that were just tanned, strait from the tanners, but otherwise raw, I am trying to get some raw so I can tan my own!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> He smashed it out the park it’s awesome set 😍


Thanks PB!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Those ostriches make good jerkey too! 😁


never tried it!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Cass said:


> never tried it!


It's really not bad one but! Overall it's the best red meat out there!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Hi, I got home and made the sheath for my knife. I made a slingshot leg pouch that fit awhile ago, so I decided to make the sheath match. Kydex insert for blade, ostrich leg for the covering. Dangle type sheath. Still entry #1.
> View attachment 371829
> View attachment 371830
> View attachment 371831
> ...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> View attachment 371880
> 
> View attachment 371882
> 
> ...


takes me too-oops we have a problem locating page


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> takes me too-oops we have a problem locating page


Because I am not a very good editor


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> Because I am not a very good editor


its ok i found them,nice little family there


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> its ok i found them,nice little family there


Thanks I got confused and did want to add them all just my original. I thought I could fix it but pretty much butchered it up 🤦‍♂️ But all that aside fantastic little pocket rockets 🚀


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I am hoping to still see a Leatherman or SAK set


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

mattwalt said:


> I am hoping to still see a Leatherman or SAK set


Build one!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cass said:


> Thanks! I don't know what to do next!


LOL, I don’t think you need anything else….think that’s gonna take the cake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> LOL, I don’t think you need anything else….think that’s gonna take the cake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Jcharmin92 - if I had the time I for sure would have.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dragging in at the last minute 🤣 I had no idea there was a shortage of olive wood. Who knew?! Anyway here we go.
When I read match your favorite knife I knew exactly which one. My brother Shane “Island Made “ built me this olive folder a while back and i can never pass up a chance to show it off so I built a little olive frame to go with it.
It has olive, Wenge, rock maple brass and stainless steel. Wasn’t sure where to put the brass so I used brass pins and drilled the centers out for stainless pins. Hope you like em.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Dragging in at the last minute 🤣 I had no idea there was a shortage of olive wood. Who knew?! Anyway here we go.
> When I read match your favorite knife I knew exactly which one. My brother Shane “Island Made “ built me this olive folder a while back and i can never pass up a chance to show it off so I built a little olive frame to go with it.
> It has olive, Wenge, rock maple brass and stainless steel. Wasn’t sure where to put the brass so I used brass pins and drilled the centers out for stainless pins. Hope you like em.
> View attachment 372144
> ...


Wow Joe that frame is sweet man ! Your really liking that style of flip eh ? That’s some quality set bud


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Dragging in at the last minute 🤣 I had no idea there was a shortage of olive wood. Who knew?! Anyway here we go.
> When I read match your favorite knife I knew exactly which one. My brother Shane “Island Made “ built me this olive folder a while back and i can never pass up a chance to show it off so I built a little olive frame to go with it.
> It has olive, Wenge, rock maple brass and stainless steel. Wasn’t sure where to put the brass so I used brass pins and drilled the centers out for stainless pins. Hope you like em.
> View attachment 372144
> ...


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, very nice!!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> Dragging in at the last minute 🤣 I had no idea there was a shortage of olive wood. Who knew?! Anyway here we go.
> When I read match your favorite knife I knew exactly which one. My brother Shane “Island Made “ built me this olive folder a while back and i can never pass up a chance to show it off so I built a little olive frame to go with it.
> It has olive, Wenge, rock maple brass and stainless steel. Wasn’t sure where to put the brass so I used brass pins and drilled the centers out for stainless pins. Hope you like em.
> View attachment 372144
> ...


Very nice Joe! Love the colors on that one!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Dragging in at the last minute 🤣 I had no idea there was a shortage of olive wood. Who knew?! Anyway here we go.
> When I read match your favorite knife I knew exactly which one. My brother Shane “Island Made “ built me this olive folder a while back and i can never pass up a chance to show it off so I built a little olive frame to go with it.
> It has olive, Wenge, rock maple brass and stainless steel. Wasn’t sure where to put the brass so I used brass pins and drilled the centers out for stainless pins. Hope you like em.
> View attachment 372144
> ...


Beautiful job Joe  🍻 
I love your style of building slingshots, outstanding!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> Dragging in at the last minute 🤣 I had no idea there was a shortage of olive wood. Who knew?! Anyway here we go.
> When I read match your favorite knife I knew exactly which one. My brother Shane “Island Made “ built me this olive folder a while back and i can never pass up a chance to show it off so I built a little olive frame to go with it.
> It has olive, Wenge, rock maple brass and stainless steel. Wasn’t sure where to put the brass so I used brass pins and drilled the centers out for stainless pins. Hope you like em.
> View attachment 372144
> ...


both very nice


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> View attachment 372154





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful work Joe, would NOT want to be on the panel of judges this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The June SOTM is closed and I will have the pole up soon.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good luck to one and all …..very nice combo’s across the board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> View attachment 372326
> 
> The June SOTM is closed and I will have the pole up soon.


Look at all those beautiful frames


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We have our winners, Congratulations Guys!
1) Cass
2) Ibojoe
3) Skarrd


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Congratulations, another awesome month of builds.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats guys

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful builds all around this month!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Definitely a cool month guys sweet frames


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay!!!! i got in the top 3!!!!! Congratulations guys,this is Awesome


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Some amazing builds this month. Lots of creativity on everyone’s part. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice work! Congratulations guys.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

